# Possible voltage issue



## AceHood (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey guys,
Recently i recieved a MOBO ASUS P4G8X with CPU that was a little better than my existing. After installing it and checking the temps i decided to overclock the cpu from 2.66GHZ to a 3.1Ghz. After doing this everything is working fine as such. The tempreture of the CPU is normal and is running on about 45c. Though when i go to play games after mabye 5 minutes it will restart is self automatically. I suspect that there is not enough power going to the CPU, as im not experianced on Voltage and i didnt touch it. Everest tells me that the CPU has 1.52-1.58V running to it. Should this be increased or could the problem lie elsewhere? Also the PSU is just a standard generic one.

Thanks in advanced
Ace


----------



## AceHood (Dec 5, 2008)

I have just found anther brand new power supply around the house. The brand is Besta and its a 550W. What do u think of this? should i take the one in my computer currently out and put this one in? The one in my computer is only a generic one but i have had it for so long and ran my last MOBO and CPU overclocked with is and it has run flawlessly. It is up until now that i received this new MOBO with CPU that this restart issue has presented itself and i suspect it could be the power supply.

Thanks
Ace


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I wouldn't bother with the psu get yourself a quality unit from seasonic or corsair especially if your overclocking.

what is the cpu make and I will tel you what voltages are safe for it. Name and number would help (i.e e8400 c 2 duo)


----------



## AceHood (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey mate,
Everest tells me that the CPU is a intel P4 2.66GHz, the alias is a Northwood A80532. I understand that the Besta PSU isnt the best but its all i have to work with for now until i can get my hands a new better one. I read up last night on my motherboard that maximum overclock for it is 3.06GHz. So i went into to bios and bumbed it down. It seems so be functioning well now as i can play games or have it under a heavy load and it dosent restart. Though i try to use prime 95 to test how stable it is but everytime i use it, within the first 5 seconds of the test i get this " FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file." 

What exactly does this mean and how could i go about fixing it?

Thanks for the help


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

welll prime is detecting the overclock isn't stable and will most likely be a device linked on the FSB. So either the cpu overclock is too high, the ram speeds is too high or too low or the graphics card speed is too high.

make sure the pcie is set to 100, make sure the ram speed is not above its rated speed, if all that is fine then you need to do some voltage tweaking.

THe bestec psu could be holding you back.

Where ever you read what the maximum overclock for your system is is basically a load of rubbish.

Someone with the same system as you may not be able to get as far as you or they may get better than you. Not all CPUs of the same make and speed have the same tolerence for overclocking.


----------

